

Reach your future customers today - rtx
http://saleszip.com

======
tejasm
You probably want to change the text. It's copied word for word from -
[http://www.salesinvaders.com/](http://www.salesinvaders.com/) (Unless, both
the companies are owned by the same guys)

All the best!

~~~
rtx
Thanks, updated.

------
hluska
There is a lot to like about your site and I'm sure a venture like this solves
a pain point. However, I wonder if you'd have more luck if you got rid of
jargon like this:

 _Arm your marketing and inside sales teams with leads and information that
help them lift conversion rates and increase velocity across the funnel_

When I read that, I immediately flash back to every negative experience I've
had with flashy, used car salespeople-types who are brimming with jargon. If
your target market OS startups, you might do better if you wrote the above
differently.

~~~
rtx
Thanks for the feedback. We are in the process of hiring a new team to update
the copy.

------
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title, because this is not something that people
can try out. See the new Show HN guidelines at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
rtx
I agree, however for HN users we are offering a free test drive.

